# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Seen leaving the Tod's Fall/Winter 2019/2020 Show during Milan Fashion Week (Milan, 22.02.2019) 5x HQ



## Mike150486 (2 März 2019)

​


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2019)

Keine schöne Farbe.


----------



## Tittelelli (15 März 2019)

wo ist die den entlaufen?


----------

